# TO ALL GTO OWNERS: COMPARING THE GTO TO OTHER CARS; why YOU love your GTO



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

hey there GTO owners! i am interested in everyone's take on how and why they love the GTO! In your opinions: Would you say and do you love the GTO better than a Porsche, a Kia??? Is it just as luxurious as a Jaguar?! Does it drive like no other car, better than the rest?! Is purchasing a good ol' used 6.0 the best value out there, especially when comparing it to the 2011 camaros mustangs and challengers? Is it the best car in the ...WORLD?! I wan't to hear anything and everything from every and any one! THOUGHTS!:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread seriously exists?:confused

You're looking for fanboi answers. You'll get them.:willy:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate that it is hard to get laid in the car. Just very uncomfortable. Everything else I like except for the high cost of parts(AKA the _GTO tax_)


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Let me guess, gTOOmuch, you don't own one yet? I really doubt that you want to hear 'anything and everything' that might be said here....


----------



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

I just bougt mine a few weeks ago, traded in my 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 w/ 5.7L Hemi for it. So far I like it, it's obviously faster than my Ram is. The seats aren't bad in the front, never ridden in the back but they don't look too spacious. 

On that note, it just happens that after I got rid of the truck, I needed it to transport some heavy stuff which just would not fit in the GTO anywhere. GTO sucks for cargo space, so don't buy it if you are expecting anything other than a performance car. I keep a backpack with my work clothes in the trunk and some paperwork but thats about all I can fit back there, sadly. Also, being used to driving a big truck - there is only one 12v outlet and it doesn't have constant power to it like my trucks did. So, if you are looking to run a GPS or cell phone charger just keep in mind that you may need to buy an outlet splitter if you intend to use more than one accessory.

Other than that it is my bad A daily driver!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ look into the 'smokers package' It has additional power outlets.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jpalamar said:


> I hate that it is hard to get laid in the car. Just very uncomfortable.


:agree

That is my only complaint.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Come-on guys....you lay them on the hood!! That's why the hood scoop is there, kinda as a pillow and as a stop to keep them riding up the hood.


----------



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

HMM interesting, haha NO i do not have one YET. I just got a new great job so purchasing one will definitely be in my near future. I've heard some bad things about it's handling but that's about it. I was wondering what people thought about the darn thing though, like if there was anyone that says "ohhh mannn this thing drives sweeter than anything i've ever driven...blabla" what's this gto tax thing??


----------



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

and i know it's not a real tax, but from what i've seen/heard, gto parts are no more then some '93 trans am?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gTOOmuch said:


> and i know it's not a real tax, but from what i've seen/heard, *gto parts are no more then some '93 trans am?*


You have much to learn grasshopper.:cheers


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Being an import GTO parts are expensive, but I'm used to a Tax on my car parts (see Corvette Tax).

Other than that it has an M6, 400 HP, and is RWD. With my Pioneer Sound System install I have XM, iPod, Nav, and all the other goodies. I think the only thing I need is more storage space (gas tank in the trunk is a bummer.)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gTOOmuch said:


> HMM interesting, haha NO i do not have one YET. I just got a new great job so purchasing one will definitely be in my near future. I've heard some bad things about it's handling but that's about it. I was wondering what people thought about the darn thing though, like if there was anyone that says "ohhh mannn this thing drives sweeter than anything i've ever driven...blabla" what's this gto tax thing??


What do you expect people to say about it when you come to a GTO forums??
Maybe you should go to the mustang forums and ask them how they like the new GTOs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> What do you expect people to say about it when you come to a GTO forums??
> Maybe you should go to the mustang forums and ask them how they like the new GTOs.


My buddies 99 GT with a procharger had nothing on me


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> except for the high cost of parts(AKA the _GTO tax_)


This is true. For example, I'm shopping for a driveshaft that will cost $300-$400 on anyother car. For the GTO its $700+, WTF for. It made to length nothing special.


----------



## Bullman926 (Aug 28, 2010)

the handling does suck, its just to heavy to try and put it through curves fast and the stock tires are kind of skinny... but this is coming from a guy who had a 95 corvette before it. that is my only complaint... performance wise anyways, it drives great, plenty of power and I haven't been outrun by many things out there...I get 23 MPG hwy so that was a big plus. Cargo space is horrible as someone has already stated however the back seats are much more spacious than someone else said. they look small but once you get in there it is quite comfortable. as far as getting laid goes... get creative... my input on that is let her ride you in the passenger seat... haha. Great car and as far as going against the camaro's and challengers... I outrun a challenger r/t but i am yet to race the V8 camaro. GTO is the way to go for the money but if that job is as good as you say... I'd just throw in that extra money and get a vette... unless you need back seats for something. arty:


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

gTOOmuch said:


> HMM interesting, haha NO i do not have one YET. I just got a new great job so purchasing one will definitely be in my near future. I've heard some bad things about it's handling but that's about it. I was wondering what people thought about the darn thing though, like if there was anyone that says "ohhh mannn this thing drives sweeter than anything i've ever driven...blabla" what's this gto tax thing??



The GTO actually has above average handling. I have taken curves at speeds that would have put my camaro in the ditch.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

RJ_05GTO said:


> The GTO actually has above average handling. I have taken curves at speeds that would have put my camaro in the ditch.


+1 Despite all of the suspension problems, it still is the best handling car I've ever owned.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> The GTO actually has above average handling.


Yes it does. Even the Top Gear host said that it handled well with the Vauxhall Monaro version. I think the stock GTO's lat G's was around .8's. In one of my mags they change the stock BFG's to some other tires and was able to get in the .9's G's.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The GTO's handling was axed for the smooth ride and no feel steering.
Replace the mushy springs and shocks and the hydraulic radius rod bushings,
and the handling and feel will be _GREATLY_ enhanced.

Larry


----------



## Shackled Up GTO (Aug 28, 2010)

gTOOmuch said:


> hey there GTO owners! i am interested in everyone's take on how and why they love the GTO! In your opinions: Would you say and do you love the GTO better than a Porsche, a Kia??? Is it just as luxurious as a Jaguar?! Does it drive like no other car, better than the rest?! Is purchasing a good ol' used 6.0 the best value out there, especially when comparing it to the 2011 camaros mustangs and challengers? Is it the best car in the ...WORLD?! I wan't to hear anything and everything from every and any one! THOUGHTS!:


Looking for CHEAP flowmaster mufflers help plz:::confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Shackled Up GTO said:


> Looking for CHEAP flowmaster mufflers help plz:::confused


That's your frist post on this site? A threadjack? Seriously????? That's lamer than the thread itself!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Shackled Up GTO said:


> Looking for CHEAP flowmaster mufflers help plz:::confused


if you cant afford mufflers you bought the wrong car:rofl:

I love the gto cause its american muscle!!! regardless of where it was made lol. And the 04 is a complete sleeper car


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like it because it's RWD, V8, stick, gets great highway mileage and it's a much more exclusive car than any comparably priced car. When I pull up to a 4 way stop there are usually 3 mustangs on the other corners.

BTW for the very few times I absolutely need a truck I go to Menards and rent theirs. Why drive around a big bus all the time when it's mostly just hauling my butt?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the fact that it does everything well but nothing great. Good all around car. Well rounded.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*I love my GTO*

Best Bang for the buckl


----------



## LawdoG247 (Aug 27, 2010)

If you owned a Mustang and while sitting in the driver seat, you took a 360 view of the scenery around you, you would see an average of 25-30 other Mustangs in your immediate vicinity.

Can you guess how many other GTO's I see in my city per week? ...ZERO!! :cool

This is the reason I love my car.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I have only had my GTO for 2 months and I love it! It sits 4 adults and for a muscle car it rides well. I have only seen 3 silver, 1 yellow, 1 cosmo purp, 3 black, 3 torrid red in the huntsville area so far. There may be more but like many have posted they are not on every corner. They get plenty of looks and someone always wants to play. Mine is Torrid Red (big target for get me I'm a speeder even if I'm not). 

As said before, if you want trunk space.... keep looking. If my family travels that booger is FULL with just my wife's and daughter's cloths. Thank God my son and I can live out of a small gym bag. LOL

My only issues are minor. Inner tire wear on the front, which I should have fixed this week. Leaking yoke seal (fixed), and my head liner is starting to sag on pass side.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mercdoc said:


> It sits 4 adults


Have you actually done that? If so, did the adults in the back seats share your enthusiasm?


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL... Sitting in the back is no issue, however the getting in and out is where I here all the excitement. :shutme I don't ever complain..... I'm the driver so I have a front row seat. :cheers


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Have you actually done that? If so, did the adults in the back seats share your enthusiasm?


Ummm...I'm 6'5 200lb. and I don't mind the back at all, quite comfortable. The worst part is actually making into the backseat, now theres a challenge for a Indiana basketball boy like me :lol:

Oh and I'm only in the back when I can't walk, or when I'm doing the talk.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's actually what I was alluding to, getting in and out. I don't ever put anyone in the back seat but I've tried it myself. I'm 6-2 and 200. It does seem comfortable enough but I wouldn't want to sit behind the driver if he was more than about 5-8!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

HP11 said:


> That's actually what I was alluding to, getting in and out. I don't ever put anyone in the back seat but I've tried it myself. I'm 6-2 and 200. It does seem comfortable enough but I wouldn't want to sit behind the driver if he was more than about 5-8!


True to that. Everyone hates sitting behind me. But in a goat you had better be SUPER tiny if sittin behind me. Darn seats take for eeeevvvvvveeeeerrr to move back in forth too.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Love it.*

I love my GTO because it's unusual. Some people don't even know what it is, yet I get compliments on it all the time. Like someone else said, the 04 is a sleeper. It's fast and fun to drive. It sounds good without mods, but its not too loud. 

Yeah, the trunk is small and the back seats are hard to get into... But I sat back there for 4 hours while my friends drove on our way home form MI, and I was perfectly comfortable (I'm 6' and 180 lbs). My hair didn't rub the ceiling, and my knees were not touching the seat in front of me. Really, it has the most spacious back seats of any 2 door coupe I have ever been in. Minor complaints about an overall great car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

04GTOGIRL said:


> .....Btw, for those concerned about getting laid in your car LOL, I don't have a hard time at all *wink* the man has to sit and the woman does the work... trust me on this.....


----------

